# Headers and Exhaust?



## irishdude (Jun 23, 2011)

I have an 05 A4 GTO. I want to get headers and exhaust for it pretty soon Im just not sure which to get. I was thinking bout kooks or JBA headers and SLP, spintech or borla exhaust. What do you guys think would be the best combo that wouldnt be extremely expensive.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

You could search/look in Intake and Exhaust Discussions forum to help your decision making. There are so many variables in picking a combo and you need to let your goals be known.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Whatever you do, get stainless. You'll thank yourself in a couple years. Cold steel = junk. Headers are going to be a toss-up, mainly based on what your wallet can handle. Check youtube for the different catbacks out there for the tone you want.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Get LTs. After you put those on assess the sound as it will change quite a bit. On stockish cars a catback is a sound mod and won't add performance. If you don't like the sound after the LTs then look at putting on different mufflers on your stock catback. Even "expensive" LTs will be cheaper than cheap LTs and any catback.


----------



## irishdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Im looking for hp gin mostly. with a nice sound


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Definitely do the LTs first then. LTs and a tune can net you 20-30 RWHP and change the sound to a more aggressive one in one fell swoop.


----------



## irishdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Would it be ok to put headers on a stock exhaust.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Oh yeah. The stock exhaust isn't that restrictive


----------



## irishdude (Jun 23, 2011)

If I did get an exhaust which do you think would be the best hp gain?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

They will all give you 1 or 2 hp. None give a lot.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I hope to god your not basing your decision off of the horsepower gain. First of all, the stock exhaust is not as bad as people think. No where near as bad as other cars out there. With that being said, a new cat back system will run ten times better than the stock system. Your choice of exhaust should solely be based on sound. A lot of things come in to factor with choosing an exhaust, horsepower is not one of them.


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

go with kooks lt or American racing with no cats the best way to go


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I was in a muffler shop once when I was still stockish to have something looked at. The guy there told me he had some mufflers he could bolt on that would give me 40-60 HP. I smiled, got my car off the rack and left there never to return. Exhausts are one of the least understood and biggest internet myth car topics.


----------



## irishdude (Jun 23, 2011)

If I got SLP LT headers with highflow cats would I be able to pass inspection. Are they legal to have on your car?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Another thing to consider is weight. The stock catback is 68 pounds if you can believe it. My Bassani weighs 33.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

irishdude said:


> If I got SLP LT headers with highflow cats would I be able to pass inspection. Are they legal to have on your car?


Depending on your state it varies, some states that do a visual inspection will fail you if they see long tube headers right off the bat. If your car is throwing out any errors obviously you will have issues.


----------



## lowpro192000 (Jun 2, 2011)

If i were to put Lt's on the stock exhaust lets say kooks, would i need midpipes to connect them to the stock exhaust also if i changed the mufflers out and decided i wanted to something like an x-pipe how hard would that be on the stock pipes? these might be dumb questions but i dont know a whole lot about exhaust stuff.


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Depending on your price range you might as well just wait and do the whole thing at once. What exactly are you looking to spend on an exhaust setup....


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Pacesetter money with Kooks quality.:cool


----------



## irishdude (Jun 23, 2011)

do u have any problems with ur pacesetters?


----------



## 2006PHANTOMBLACKGTO (Aug 9, 2010)

I have Corsa exhaust, and recommended Header?


----------

